# new - UDTDX - Tracking Champion



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks to Sue Coutts, Carmspack Trust is officially a CKC - Canadian (not continental) Kennel Club UDTDX , urban tracking dog excellent , having attained all 4 possible tracking titles available a "champion".

Here are the requirements for UDTDX Dog Tracking Requirements - Labonte Canine Services

Her sire was one of my homebred police service dogs (bred before released ) , and her dam has lines still used by von Sonthausen.

Trust is also a herding certified dog , the owner used to have wool sheep , and she is a certified hospital visitations dog . 

The trial was yesterday . I was informed today. When I get pictures I will post them. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!! Awesome job!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Was that the one in Whitby?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big congratulations!!!

And there I am, still figuring out how to make my pup track on short grass with food in every step...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Great accomplishment!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the one thing we discussed this morning was that in the future she would not be starting her dogs on grass . I said that we "start" the dogs where ever we happen to be . Dog out of car, drop to ground - Go ! . The dogs that I have that go into service may start out on hard pack sand with very sparse vegetation and certainly not a uniculture. I have heard complaints from some sch h people when they do not have a sod farm to work on and have to go to a rough alfalfa field -- saying the alfalfa is over powering. Scent should not be done with a contextural link - track to grass (sod) --where the two scents are paired . The track I described previously with Sumo was on variable surface , hard , sandy / gravelly, patch of grass etc. One way to do it is begin on a short space of mix transitional ground , so some sand some small stones, some struggleing grass , after yesterdays rain or early morning when moisture is still there to hold the scent somewhat. Let the dog think it out. Too many people are too helpful and then the dog becomes dependent -- few steps on this more difficult , swing to easy , to have the dog confirm , then back and forth easy , difficult , easy difficult , short patches .
This dog had "it" by genetics. Her sire was one of mine who went to police/SWAT ,
her mother had this one litter only after which she was bought and trained for bomb work - USA , post 9 11 . Her brother also has a TDX -- I guess the pressure is on him now lol.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

HUGE Congratulations, that's outstanding!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks everyone - the huge congratulations go to Sue Coutts, tracking rep for Northern Ontario and working on a brand new venture getting "Elle"-KIRA ready for bed bug detection . So yet another new learning curve . The dog she had before "Spook" a Kilo daughter had the most tracking titles that you could have TDX at that time . So my only role was 1. supply her with another good puppy - check that box, 2. be a cheering team - yeah - check that box. She has Blast with a TD but said the TD was too easy for him he was bored and wished she could have started his titles with a TDX . 
The trial was held in "Whitby" Marie Babin was the judge.

I'll make sure Sue gets your congrats.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Way to go, Susan and Trust! Congratulations to Carmen as breeder also.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Congratulations. What a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to all! 

What a great accomplishment!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

congratulations that is awesome.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATS!
What a proud breeder you must be, and what an excellent accomplishment for the owner!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is a title which everyone recognizes , yet dogs in police service , Agro , Kai, Scout, Flint , as examples and Nina and Henry and Sinders, and Jasmine and Stash and Salada all certified SAR dogs, and Simba and Silva and Sable and Turbo as examples all certified bomb detection dogs do this as part of their service.
Just wait till Sue gets the bed bug detection dog ready to go - another feather in her cap. Her blog site is excellent 
cutting short - massive storm approaching


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's a BIG Bragg ~ Congratulatoins!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*A BIG :congratulations: TO ALL!!*

Nice to see some CKC Bragg's for Ont.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is Sue's blog if you want to see actual pictures of the trial . BIRCH-BARK HILL Just scroll down to entry April Monday 25 - Trust new Tch 

It's hard to believe that it has been 9 years since Trust left this house !!

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

